# Related Sites > SQL Course >  the SUBMIT bottun disappeard

## 2rn

hi,
i am taking the SQL course, nad i just cannot find the "Submit" button at the SQL Interpreter at the bottom of the page. 
eg here: http://www.sqlcourse.com/select.html

am i doin something wrong?

BTW - excelent course, realy  :Smilie:

----------


## lcole

Hello,

Thanks for the note and sorry for the inconvenience.  The submit button issue has been fixed.

----------


## jaubry

Hi,
I have logged into both SQL Course 1 and 2 and I still don't see the Submit Button. Am I blind?

----------


## awencel

I confirm that the submit button is still non-existent using both IE7/8 and Firefox browsers.

----------


## 2rn

well tnx for trying t'help anyway

----------

